

Startup Quote: Garrett Murray, founder, Karbon - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2385961466

======
raychancc
Time’s a wasting - don’t talk about wanting to do something, just start doing
it.

\- Garrett Murray (@garrettmurray)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2385961466>

